# Where to order Pellets



## potatoc (Oct 20, 2011)

Been out of touch for a while on here, but....

One of my many smokers is a Traeger and I love it..  However, I have used Pellet Grill Outlet for years and I think they are going out of business because their website has been down and they don't return calls..

Where is anyone out there ordering GOOD pellets these days????

Thanks!!!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2011)

I bought pellets at the big orange box store (generic and plain).  I always top them with hickory or mesquite chips for added flavor. Works for me.. Check with Todd... He has many flavors


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2011)

Why would you not order from Todd Johnson? He is a forum member with a customer service track record that is spotless.  He is a friend to all of us here on the forum.

Here is the link to his site. He will be back on line tomorrow

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Why would you not order from Todd Johnson? He is a forum member with a customer service track record that is spotless.  He is a friend to all of us here on the forum.
> 
> Here is the link to his site. He will be back on line tomorrow
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/




X2


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 20, 2011)

I would say order them from Todd also. But I think he is looking for #20 bags. I would check Cabellas or we have them locally here at the do-it best store. You can go online, order and have them shiped to the store for free. http://www.doitbest.com/Wood+Pellet...dustries-model-PEL304-doitbest-sku-803448.dib

or

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Trae...wood+pellets&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Todd does have some good variety but I think it is sold in 2lb bags.

good luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2011)

What Scar said, go with Todd!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2011)

My list of best places for "Quality" Pellets & Dust:

#1   Todd

#2   Todd

#3   Todd

Bear


----------



## potatoc (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.   Looks like a great site and great business..  However, I go through 20lbs a month when I am smoking, and most companies sell in 20lb bags..  Seems like it would get real expensive with this guy at 5lb bag sizes.......


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2011)

PotatoC said:


> Thanks for the responses.   Looks like a great site and great business..  However, I go through 20lbs a month when I am smoking, and most companies sell in 20lb bags..  Seems like it would get real expensive with this guy at 5lb bag sizes.......


You're probably right, but----

I would check with Todd on a quantity basis to see what he can come up with.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 21, 2011)

I have 40# bags on hand, and even a pallet load, if needed.

Some guys go together and split a ton of pellets.

The pellets I carry, are 100% flavor wood.  In other words, if you buy Cherry, you get 100% Cherry in the bag.  The pellets are not blended with Oak or Alder like most BBQ Pellets on the market. 

Is a blended Pellet a bad thing?  No, but my gadgets generate smoke and not btu's for cooking.

Also, check Craigslist, as there are some guys selling BBQ Pellets.

Hope This Helps!

Todd


----------



## tailgate72 (Oct 21, 2011)

I bought treager pellets and burned them in the amnps. They burned fine have no complaints on that end of it, but burn a row of treager maple pellets and then burn a row of maple pellets from Todd. That will be all the convincing you need. The pellets from Todd you just want to hold your head right there and sniff the smoke. It light, sweet, blue and wonderful.

Just my 2 cents.

Dave


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> My list of best places for "Quality" Pellets & Dust:
> 
> #1   Todd
> 
> ...


*X2...Todd will treat you right!*

*JC1947*


----------



## potatoc (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the info....  I will PM Todd to see what it would cost to get me a couple 40lb bags!!!!!!!


----------



## rayjn (Nov 1, 2011)

Just a thought about my experience with pellets...........I started smoking with a purchase of a Traeger. Of course they recommend their pellets. Great for cooking but little smoke flavor...in my opinion. So the quest was on. I added the Smoke Daddy to add pure wood flavor to my cooks. Sometimes good..sometimes bad. A lotta work, I'm kinda lazy. I didn't know a lot about pellets but lurk enough and you learn. I purchased a MES at Sam's because of the Traeger + SD, with hope of good smoke flavor and ease of use. The wood chip tray worked well but still a pain adding chips every 30 min or so. Well back to square 1. I read about the traeger pellets being mostly oak or alder. That explained the reason for the taste being similar between the different flavors. So I tried BBQR'S Delight pellets for pellet cookers. They are also mostly oak with flavored wood but the reason for the oak is for higher btu. I did get more smoke in smoke setting and more flavor but..........I want more so I purchased the AMNPS from Todd and that baby works. You use the pure wood pellets for the smoke flavor because the btu factor don't matter. Works great in the MES. I haven't used it in the Traeger yet. I'm going to try it in smoke mode before I turn it up to finish my cook. I really think with the forced air, a good smoke is hard to get from a pellet smoker but still they do a good job. I have noticed the BBQR'S Delight pellets for pellet grills do seem to burn faster than the Traeger pellets. Todd is great to deal with. The best customer service since the 60's. So I guess from my limited experience I would advise oak + flavor in cooler months but you may be just fine in the heat of summer with the pure pellets. Maybe Todd could find the best blend for pellet grills and offer them.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 1, 2011)

rayjn said:


> Just a thought about my experience with pellets...........I started smoking with a purchase of a Traeger. Of course they recommend their pellets. Great for cooking but little smoke flavor...in my opinion. So the quest was on. I added the Smoke Daddy to add pure wood flavor to my cooks. Sometimes good..sometimes bad. A lotta work, I'm kinda lazy. I didn't know a lot about pellets but lurk enough and you learn. I purchased a MES at Sam's because of the Traeger + SD, with hope of good smoke flavor and ease of use. The wood chip tray worked well but still a pain adding chips every 30 min or so. Well back to square 1. I read about the traeger pellets being mostly oak or alder. That explained the reason for the taste being similar between the different flavors. So I tried BBQR'S Delight pellets for pellet cookers. They are also mostly oak with flavored wood but the reason for the oak is for higher btu. I did get more smoke in smoke setting and more flavor but..........I want more so I purchased the AMNPS from Todd and that baby works. You use the pure wood pellets for the smoke flavor because the btu factor don't matter. Works great in the MES. I haven't used it in the Traeger yet. I'm going to try it in smoke mode before I turn it up to finish my cook. I really think with the forced air, a good smoke is hard to get from a pellet smoker but still they do a good job. I have noticed the BBQR'S Delight pellets for pellet grills do seem to burn faster than the Traeger pellets. Todd is great to deal with. The best customer service since the 60's. So I guess from my limited experience I would advise oak + flavor in cooler months but you may be just fine in the heat of summer with the pure pellets. Maybe Todd could find the best blend for pellet grills and offer them.


I use 100% Cherry/Hickory pellets in my New Pellet Pro Smoker.  I don't use blended pellets.

At temps above 225°, pellet smokers don't produce much smoke.  I threw in one of my AMNPS to add extra smoke to my latest Stuffed pork Roast Post.  The flavor was fantastic!

PM me if you're interested in larger quantities of pellets.  If you can get a few guys together and split a pallet, you save a lot of $$$.

Todd

How's This For A Smokin' Traeger?


----------



## tromaron (Nov 2, 2011)

Todd's "Perfect Mix" (Hickory, Cherry, Maple, Apple) is incredible!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2011)

TromaRon said:


> Todd's "Perfect Mix" (Hickory, Cherry, Maple, Apple) is incredible!!!




It is a very good mix.

Most of my original testing on the AMNPS was done with Perfect Mix Pellets

You get GREAT smoke flavor, but no "Bite" like like your can get with 100% Hickory.

ENJOY!

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Nov 2, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> It is a very good mix.
> 
> Most of my original testing on the AMNPS was done with Perfect Mix Pellets
> 
> ...


I'm sure you've said it before, but I'll ask anyway:  Is it safe to presume the Perfect Mix composition is basically equal parts of each?  Then you tinker with the composition to tailor the "flavor" to your taste?


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 2, 2011)

rayjn said:


> Just a thought about my experience with pellets.......... I purchased the AMNPS from Todd and that baby works. You use the pure wood pellets for the smoke flavor . Works great in the MES.  Todd is great to deal with. The best customer service since the 60's.  Maybe Todd could find the best blend for pellet grills and offer them.


*Rayin, I agree 1000%! Without a doubt Todd is the best vendor I have seen in 40 years!*

*JC1947*


----------

